# Welche Netzteillüfter?



## Red_X (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

 ich hab vor ewigen Zeiten meinen PC gekauft. 
 Athlon XP 2800+, ASUS Mainboard. 
 Später habe ich mir dann ein Netzteil mit 420 Watt von Levicom geleistet.
 Bis jetzt konnte ich noch die Lautstärke aushalten, aber jetzt will ich mir neue Lüfter
 reinbauen.
 Ich hatte an den Papst 8412NL gedacht.(2*80er Lüfter)
 Wäre das realisierbar?
 Ich meine, das nicht gleich mein Netzteil durchschmort, 
 weil sich die Lüfter zu langsam drehen?
 Ich weiß auch nicht so recht.

 Bitte erzählt mir eure Erfahrungen mit diesem Lüfter.
 Oder empfehlt mir einen besseren.


----------



## Radhad (20. Oktober 2004)

Noisebblocker Lüfter, bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung als die Papst-Lüfter. Für ein nEtzteil müsstest du dann wohl nen S3 oder S4 verwenden, wohl eher nen S4 Lüfter, musst du dich mal im Elektrofachhandel beraten lassen. Gehören allerdings in ein Netzteil nicht größere Lüfter als 80x80 mm ?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Red_X (20. Oktober 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

 Also danke für die Beratung. In mein Netzteil gehen leider nur 80mm Lüfter hinein.
 Die Noiseblocker sehen natürlich viel besser aus als die Papst Lüfter.
 Nur das einzige Problem ist, dass die Lüfter unbedingt nur im Netztteil angeschlossen werden dürfen. Das zweite ist das ich den Lüfter nur mit 2 Drähten (rot, schwarz) baruche, sonst kann ich sie nicht im Netzteil anschließen.

 Vielleicht weiß ja jemand noch einen Rat.


----------



## Cheese (20. Oktober 2004)

Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du nicht vielleicht über die Lüfter selber Infos herbekommst, denn ich glaube, die Lüfter in deinem jetztigen Netzteil werden auch nicht grad von der Luftmenge her die Besten sein. Also einen Papst-Lüfter rein mit ner guten Luftmenge, da fehlt dir dann nix. Oder halt auch Noiseblocker mit den gleichen Luftmengen, die kann ich auch noch empfehlen. 

Außer du kaufst dir gleich ein neues Netzteil, des wäre evtl ned ganz so viel Arbeit  Aber des musst du wissen, was du machst....


----------



## alois (20. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst jeden Gehäuselüfter anschliessen, halt nur nicht das gelbe Kabel, das musst du kurz abklemmen und isolieren.


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (21. Oktober 2004)

also die noiseblocker Lüfter kann ich sehr empfehlen. Die sind bei mir und meinen Freunden sehr beliebt. Haben wir auch schon in Netzteile eingebaut, ansonsten sind die be quit Netzteile sehr zu empfehlen, sind Preiswert, leise und sehr gut


----------



## Radhad (22. Oktober 2004)

Die Noiseblocker lüfter haben wie ich schon sagte den Vorteil, dass sie bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Leistung haben. Außerdem laufen die 100.000 h lang, Papst-Lüfter nru 80.000, genauso wie die meisten Lüfter anderer Hersteller.

In meinem Gehäuse (Chieftech CS-901) sind 5 Noiseblocker S2 80mm Lüfter im Einsatz, neben einem Zalmann CU-9100 (?) (Kupfer lamellen, in der Mitte ein 90mm Lüfter). Die drücken bei mir die Gehäuse & CPU Temperatur runter auf 27°C ! Vorher hatte ich mit Standard dem Standard CPU Kühler und 2 Arctic Cooling Lüftern (in nem anderen Gehäuse) 40°C. Mit 5 Arctic Cooling wäre ich allerdings net höchstens auf 35°C gekommen. Da sind schon große Unterschiede in der Leistung.

Als Netzteil hab ich nen Be Quiet! - Blackline (wegen schwarzem Gehäuse) 450W mit 2 Lüftern, kann ich auch nur empfehlen! Auch Support ist super, bei meinem ersten Netzteil von denen gab es ne Überspannung, weil ich an die 3 Lüfterstromkabel 5 angeschlossen hatte  war ein Test der Fehlschlug. Innerhalb von 48h hatte ich ein neues bekommen ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------



## Red_X (28. Oktober 2004)

Nochmals danke für die zahlreichen Tipps.

 Ich hab noch mal nachgeforscht.

 Ich hab eigentlich gedacht das mein Netzteil temperaturgesteuert wird. Ich hab auch gelesen das es ziemlich leise sein soll, aber ich merk nix davon.
 Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch ob das Netzteil irgendwie einen Sensor hat, den man irgendwie raus bekommt.(Lüfter läuft konstant auf 2600 Umdrehungen pro Minute)

 Aus dem Netzteil kommt auch kalte Luft raus, nur wenn ich stundenlang Battlefield zocke kommt warme Luft raus.


----------



## yunik (31. Oktober 2004)

habe mir auch einma in mein netzteil mit 120mm lüfter einen leiseren noiseblocker Lüfter und drehzahlregelung eingebaut. Nach etwa 2 Monaten ist das Teil leider durchgebrannt, weil ich nachts immer eine niedrige Drehzal zwecks geräusch minimierung haben wollte.

Habe jetzt ein bequiet! netzteil, dass auch noch die anderen gehäuselüfter effizient steuert.

Also aufpassen welche Drehzal man verwendet, Netzteile werden nicht umsonst gekühlt.

mfg 

yunik


----------

